# Photo Assignment- SPORTING EVENT- Due July 30



## Big Bully

This could be anything, it doesn't have to be an organized sport. I want everyone to get creative. If you play marbles or hacky sack great!! Photo it!

Be creative! New submissions please. :mrgreen:

Have fun!


----------



## frfefarfearz

whew! THIS IS a cooool subject! i hope to see ur photos heeere!


----------



## Garbz

Please be careful with this one. Especially if it's a school event or an organised event. There's a very good chance you may step on toes when you take photos at a sporting event.


----------



## LaFoto

Ooooo. I should be able to take part.
For I have a commission on 28 and 29 June - I have to cover the swim meet being organised by the team my daughter belongs to. Will be a big event, and I'm the team's official photographer. (And yes, I made sure I'm watertight on this legally - personally, that is. If something should come up, I worked on commission and the club has to answer to it).


----------



## Big Bully

Ok I am in the clear with this one, because this little baseball dude is my son. 







So is this one... In the green...


----------



## johngpt

Here are a few of my more memorable sports snaps.

1.





2.





3.






In the third one, you can tell I'm improving. Someone's boots are in the top left corner of the photo!

Er, top right corner.
Wonder if the lexdyxia is a cause for so many shots of grass?


----------



## johngpt

Here are a couple from earlier this spring club season. U.S. U16 age group.

Goal Kick:






Punt:





I believe I was using my Olympus E-1, with the 55-200 lens, and the 1.4 teleconverter. ISO probably 400, shutter priority, probably 1/640, f/probably around 11.


----------



## johngpt

From two seasons ago, high school ball:






And from last season's high school ball:





Fractured tibia in pre-season tournament. He missed the whole high school season, coming out of his cast in late January of this year, and was able to participate in the spring club season, as seen in the photos in the post above.


----------



## johngpt

And now a couple weird ones.

Remember the Scary Movie series? And that weird thing coming down the stairs?






And here's a composite, taken back when he was playing U13 club ball.


----------



## frfefarfearz

woohoo! soccer! i loooove soccer..  hoping to see moooore of your shots!


----------



## johngpt

I had the opportunity to attend a sumo competition. Those guys are massive!


----------



## Big Bully

John those are fantastic!! The sumo wrestler was great, I love his facial expression!!


----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## johngpt

So Adrian, you gone pro yet? You've been posting great stuff.


----------



## husky_mom

those lawn ones made me LOL.... I could just picture trying to get action shots and come up with just grass as they were too fast... LOL....


----------



## AdrianBetti

johngpt said:


> So Adrian, you gone pro yet? You've been posting great stuff.


 
Oh no, I've never even actually been paid for anything... Enthusiastic am is what I am. Hopefully one day I might get paid to do what I love. I'm flattered though, thanks.


----------



## skillzbase

Hey Adrian,

I agree, your photos are pretty good. We recently launched the new application on Facebook called SkillzBase so that people can connect with other who have skills such as web design, programming, photography etc. As it has just launched the numbers are still growing, but you can find additional info on the site www.skillzbase.com. I think it would be great to have you there if your open for photography jobs etc.

Anyway thanks for your time, and the pics 

Kind regards,

Jonny


----------



## AdrianBetti

skillzbase said:


> Hey Adrian,
> 
> I agree, your photos are pretty good. We recently launched the new application on Facebook called SkillzBase so that people can connect with other who have skills such as web design, programming, photography etc. As it has just launched the numbers are still growing, but you can find additional info on the site www.skillzbase.com. I think it would be great to have you there if your open for photography jobs etc.
> 
> Anyway thanks for your time, and the pics
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Jonny


 
I'll look into it. Thank you. As long as my camera keeps working I'll keep taking photos. If it breaks, I'll buy a new one.


----------



## Big Bully

Does anyone know how to photoshop out that chair at the bottom?


----------



## johngpt

Shouldn't be too difficult Meg. I'm not familiar enough with Elements to know exactly how with that version, but in full version, I'd create a new blank layer, to preserve the original layer, then use the clone tool.

It'd take a bit of time to clone from the surrounding pixels to create what would have been seen had the chair not been in the way, but not technically difficult. Just tedious.

I'd had to clone out a person from the photo of my son's goal kick up in post #7. It wasn't as difficult as your chair would be, because there was homogenous background surrounding the person that was cloned out. Cloning out your chair would be akin to painting a new portion of the image.


----------



## Big Bully

I tried once and I made it look retarded and it was totally obvious that I took out the chair.


----------



## im_trying11

wildthings baseball


----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## LaFoto

I know, I know. I'm cheating in order to produce something for this assignment, but I'm not GOING to any sport's event earlier than this upcoming weekend, so hey, I just took advantage of the football/soccer matches of the UEFA EURO 2008 on TV and photographed them off my TV screen, heehee




















And yes, this last scene had been witnessed by the umpair and he blew his whistle, since no one may ever use their HANDs in FOOTball/soccer .


----------



## frfefarfearz

adrianbeti! nice panning!


----------



## frfefarfearz

LaFoto said:


> I know, I know. I'm cheating in order to produce something for this assignment, but I'm not GOING to any sport's event earlier than this upcoming weekend, so hey, I just took advantage of the football/soccer matches of the UEFA EURO 2008 on TV and photographed them off my TV screen, heehee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this last scene had been witnessed by the umpair and he blew his whistle, since no one may ever use their HANDs in FOOTball/soccer .


 

HAHAHAH COOOOL!!!!! hehe


----------



## Big Bully

Very creative Corinna!! Nice!

AdrianBetti, I really like your race photos, especially the one with the sunset. Great job!


----------



## nynfortoo

How're these? This is the Chester 10km run.


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto, what settings were you shooting to snap those euro football pics?

And how about Germany, 3:2 over Turkey tonight?


----------



## LaFoto

That developed nicely. I took photos off the TV screen of that match, too. Just for the fun of it. 
Last time I chose f4.5 at 1/200. Tonight I chose f4 at 1/320. ISO 1600 in both cases. Camera said it'd be way too dark, but ignored that. If the occasional one is too dark, I push it in the RAW converter. Too many of the "camera-moves-with-game" pics of mine were too blurred ... I must still wait and see what tonight's pics will look like. It's nice to shoot during the repeats in slow motion, those give me more time . And the povs are different, better close-ups.


----------



## Big Bully

nynfortoo said:


> How're these? This is the Chester 10km run.


 

Wow can we say suspended animation.. 
Great job! I'm not sure if the look on these guy's faces is panic or pain. The shots are really good though! Good work!


----------



## AdrianBetti

frfefarfearz said:


> adrianbeti! nice panning!


 
Hey thanks. That car was going pretty fast, like 300mph fast. I took that a while back but I think I just saw the green light and panned REALLY FAST and took a "shot in the dark."


----------



## johngpt

Adrian, my son would like for you to attempt to shoot the start of the drag race, to try to catch the deformation of the wheels as they get the green light.

Might you be heading to the track again sometime?


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> That developed nicely. I took photos off the TV screen of that match, too. Just for the fun of it.
> Last time I chose f4.5 at 1/200. Tonight I chose f4 at 1/320. ISO 1600 in both cases. Camera said it'd be way too dark, but ignored that. If the occasional one is too dark, I push it in the RAW converter. Too many of the "camera-moves-with-game" pics of mine were too blurred ... I must still wait and see what tonight's pics will look like. It's nice to shoot during the repeats in slow motion, those give me more time . And the povs are different, better close-ups.


Missed your reply earlier. Thank you. I was quite surprised to see how well they turned out.


----------



## johngpt

Here is a series of photos shot with the Canon 40D and the 70-300 IS USM. ISO probably 400, 1/640s, Tv. High speed continuous.

The keeper is having to come out to make the save. This one wasn't easy.

1. Coming out.






2. Sliding in, trying to cover the ball.






3. The ball gets kicked.






4. Trying to keep it in front of him.






5. Scrambling for it.






6. Covering and possessing.






At high speed continuous, these six frames spanned about one second.


----------



## nynfortoo

Big Bully said:


> Wow can we say suspended animation..
> Great job! I'm not sure if the look on these guy's faces is panic or pain. The shots are really good though! Good work!



Heh, thank you. Just to the right of the frame is a set of steps they had to somehow negotiate, so I think panic is quite spot on!

Just to the left was a lady who had to say "Mind the steps!" every time someone approached.


----------



## Big Bully

nynfortoo said:


> Heh, thank you. Just to the right of the frame is a set of steps they had to somehow negotiate, so I think panic is quite spot on!
> 
> Just to the left was a lady who had to say "Mind the steps!" every time someone approached.


 

Yeah panic would just be it.. The second guy totally has the panic expression to a "T"! Great job!


----------



## AdrianBetti

johngpt said:


> Adrian, my son would like for you to attempt to shoot the start of the drag race, to try to catch the deformation of the wheels as they get the green light.
> 
> Might you be heading to the track again sometime?


 
That would be a good shot. It might be hard to get down to that area, but I'm VERY persistant. I'll check the schedules.


----------



## johngpt

AdrianBetti said:


> That would be a good shot. It might be hard to get down to that area, but I'm VERY persistant. I'll check the schedules.


Have fun. Be safe. If it works out, great. If not c'est la vie.


----------



## Big Bully

I am going to try and photo a champion baseball game tomorrow and speed boat races. So I will see if I can get some photos.


----------



## johngpt

Meg, I like your signature.

Remember, with age comes wisdom.

If you live long enough, maybe you could be a wise-ass instead of a smart-ass!    :mrgreen:


----------



## |)\/8

I tried to be a little creative...






And if that does not count I will add this one, it looks like soccer, but I have my concerns, .


----------



## Sw1tchFX

St. Johns Sports Arena Wrestling here in Portland. 







Hillsboro Skate Park


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> Meg, I like your signature.
> 
> Remember, with age comes wisdom.
> 
> If you live long enough, maybe you could be a wise-ass instead of a smart-ass! :mrgreen:


 

Oooh living long enough to be a wise-ass.. Hmm that will take a long time.  I am still working on perfecting the smart-ass, thus the profession.:lmao:



|)\/8 said:


> I tried to be a little creative...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that does not count I will add this one, it looks like soccer, but I have my concerns, .


 
Way cool pictures!! And I too have concerns over the second one.. hahaha It looks like he was getting an examination of sorts!



Sw1tchFX said:


> St. Johns Sports Arena Wrestling here in Portland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillsboro Skate Park


 

SWEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## SandShots

heres some fastpitch softball!


----------



## SandShots

heres some dune buggies playing in the sand.







08/IMG_0169.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SandShots

couple more.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow we played a double header today in our rookie championship tournament. I didn't get much from the game, but here are some shots I did get, and I got some of the winning team.










I was trigger happy and missed the runner... But you can see his shadow.. lol






Winning Team Photo!!!


----------



## johngpt

LOL, Meg, your third one reminds me of my grass photos!


I really like your second one. What kit are you shooting with?


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> LOL, Meg, your third one reminds me of my grass photos!
> 
> 
> I really like your second one. What kit are you shooting with?


 

Yeah that is why I had to put it in, I could have sworn that I had him in the frame, but my camera is weird.  But hey at least I got his shaddow right... 

I was shooting with a Nikon Coolpix.


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> Yeah that is why I had to put it in, I could have sworn that I had him in the frame, but my camera is weird.  But hey at least I got his shaddow right...
> 
> I was shooting with a Nikon Coolpix.


Now I'm very impressed. All along I'd thought you were shooting with a dSLR. I imagine you're saving up for one. You really should, you know. But I also know it's tough to afford one with a young family.


----------



## bhoskins

1.





2.





3. The guy shooting in this picture scored with that shot which won his team the league title!


----------



## Nutcracker33

here is one, my first submission


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> Now I'm very impressed. All along I'd thought you were shooting with a dSLR. I imagine you're saving up for one. You really should, you know. But I also know it's tough to afford one with a young family.


 
Thank you. :blushing:Yeah I am saving up for one. We also on top of baseball do a lot of truck and tractor pulls, so a lot of the money goes into our diesel trucks. But the camera is my next toy. I'm just not quite sure which one I want.



bhoskins said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The guy shooting in this picture scored with that shot which won his team the league title!


 
Great action shots! In the first photo are they playing cricket or lacross? Or am I waaay off?



Nutcracker33 said:


> here is one, my first submission


 
Nicely done! I thought Umbro went out of business?! I love their shorts but I can't find any anywhere. Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## penfold1

yay! I will have plenty of shots for this thread in a few weeks


----------



## Big Bully

penfold1 said:


> yay! I will have plenty of shots for this thread in a few weeks


 

Great! Can't wait!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican

Dragonboating (supposedly the fastest growing team sport in North America)


----------



## bhoskins

Big Bully said:


> Great action shots! In the first photo are they playing cricket or lacross? Or am I waaay off?



Thanks! You were right with cricket! I think that lacross is played on a pitch, kinda like soccer with sticks!


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ And a lacrosse stick has a 'net' area in it, for catching the ball


----------



## Big Bully

Ooooh I see now. Thanks.


----------



## mamarazzi_hrd

Hi, I am new here! Here are a few from my son's baseball game last Thursday!


----------



## Big Bully

What a cutie!! 
Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## LaFoto

I'm a bit AWOL from TPF just now, I am way too busy working on these































885 photos of Day 1 of the swim meet have been processed already, data handed over to the person who will put them onto the server of the pool, Day 2 is in the process of being processed. There will be over 1000 photos in the end, I'm afraid. :roll: Downloadable in this size (as seen above) by anyone, hence the large watermarks.


----------



## Claff

I haven't been to this forum since last October! Where has the time gone?

Me and the missus shoot a minor-league NASCAR series so sports photography is right up our alley. I concentrate mostly on single-car shots while she does the whole 'event' thing starting with crews prepping cars to the race itself to victory lane. She doesn't happen by here so she won't post any of her own stuff, but trust me, it's far better than what I come up with myself.

But here's some samples from the last couple races:

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





We're far from professional although we have contracted with a handful of teams on the series to provide them with pictures after each race.. guess that's a step in the professional direction but it certainly isn't paying its own way.


----------



## Keith Baran

The thrill of victory








and, The agony of defeat


----------



## icassell

How 'bout this one of my daughter's flying side-kick when she was testing for her 2nd degree Tae Kwon Do black belt (Yes, that 11 year old's foot is pulverizing that board)?


----------



## mamarazzi_hrd

icassell said:


> How 'bout this one of my daughter's flying side-kick when she was testing for her 2nd degree Tae Kwon Do black belt (Yes, that 11 year old's foot is pulverizing that board)?



Very cool!


----------



## icassell

And here's her twin brother in similar mode ...  It's not safe to be a pine board anymore ...


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> I'm a bit AWOL from TPF just now, I am way too busy working on these



I especially like this one.

Might I ask with what kit have you been snapping these? And do you recall a general shutter speed, f/stop, ISO?


----------



## johngpt

Keith, that thrill of victory shot was perfectly timed.


----------



## bbnt

1.






2.


----------



## Big Bully

LaFoto said:


> I'm a bit AWOL from TPF just now, I am way too busy working on these


 
I really like this one. Way to suspend the water! Way cool!





Claff said:


> I haven't been to this forum since last October! Where has the time gone?
> 
> Me and the missus shoot a minor-league NASCAR series so sports photography is right up our alley. I concentrate mostly on single-car shots while she does the whole 'event' thing starting with crews prepping cars to the race itself to victory lane. She doesn't happen by here so she won't post any of her own stuff, but trust me, it's far better than what I come up with myself.
> 
> But here's some samples from the last couple races:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> I love the angle of this shot! Way to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Baran said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thrill of victory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how clear this shot is, he just looks like he is patiently waiting to come back down to earth.
> 
> 
> 
> icassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout this one of my daughter's flying side-kick when she was testing for her 2nd degree Tae Kwon Do black belt (Yes, that 11 year old's foot is pulverizing that board)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Nice shot, way cool!
> 
> 
> bbnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great shots. I love the angle of the first one, and the drama of the second.:mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## Big Bully

I want to thank everyone for participating in this assignment. You are all doing a fantastic job and it is a thrill to open up this thread every day. Thank you.


----------



## designjordi

Here's a few photos I scrounged up!











We fit a little more than usual onto a base in belly-baseball...


----------



## johngpt

designjordi, are those your skis we see at the bottom of your snow boarder photo? Nice timing!

Great expressions on your friends on base.

And I've always been a sucker for the texture of rocks and pebbles.


----------



## designjordi

Nope, those are actually another friend's ski's. I was snowboarding that day and we had spotted this awesome jump... so photo time! 

I too am a sucker for the textures. It's the sharpness of the photo that I still can't get past.

Thanks so much for the compliments!


----------



## LaFoto

johngpt said:


> I especially like this one.
> 
> Might I ask with what kit have you been snapping these? And do you recall a general shutter speed, f/stop, ISO?


 

Thank you, John.
If I remember right, I firmly set the camera to f8 on the Saturday (which is when this photo was taken) and had the camera decide on the shutter speed of its own accord. I felt it was time to go back to some kind of semi-automatic (my choice was "aperture priority", wasn't it?), for I would not have had the TIME to do too many things manually and NOT lose most of the scenes. (I lost a good many, anyway, where they had their arms in front of their faces, or actually still - or again - had their faces under water, or where - in the case of the fastest races - there were only white bubbles to be seen, but no faces :roll:  ). 

I worked with the Sigma 70-300mm lens for most of the time, and had it pulled out quite far often to zoom in on the individual swimmers, so DOF was still fairly shallow, even at f8. 

So on Sunday, which was a SUNNY day (unlike larger parts of Saturday), I went to f13 *and* could still use the polariser to beat the reflections, and shutter speed was still fast enough. Ah, and ISO was at 200 ... and I could go look up the shutter speed for this particular photo for you, but don't know it by heart.


----------



## LaFoto

OK, went to find that particular photo for you, John, and looked it up:

f8, 1/320sec, ISO 200, 190mm (taken with the 350D and the Sigma 70-300mm DG Macro).


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> OK, went to find that particular photo for you, John, and looked it up:
> 
> f8, 1/320sec, ISO 200, 190mm (taken with the 350D and the Sigma 70-300mm DG Macro).


Wow, thanks.

Choosing aperture priority seems to have worked well. The camera chose a shutter speed fast enough to stop most action, but allowed some blurring of hands and water.

I wish here in the US, Canon had gone with naming their Rebels as they've done in Europe. It's so much easier to track 300D, v 350D, v 450D.

Again, thanks for the info. It causes me to want to play with aperture priority rather than shutter priority for snapping football, to see what develops.


----------



## laurenskeet

Big Bully said:


> Does anyone know how to photoshop out that chair at the bottom?


 use the patch tool


----------



## Big Bully

laurenskeet said:


> use the patch tool


 

I would but I don't have photoshop.


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> I would but I don't have photoshop.



Meg, would you want one of us with PS to try to clone out that chair?


----------



## TCimages




----------



## EricBrian

SandShots said:


>



Now that girl means business! LOL. Love this shot.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

TCimages said:


>


dynamite!


----------



## johngpt

TCimages said:


>



Brilliant.

ISO, shutter speed, aperture?

I'm guessing manual focus, and you pre-focused, knowing where the rider would be as you panned and released the shutter?

And nice touch sampling the red from the bike for the border accent in the second image.


----------



## speed_dmon

TCimages said:


>


 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AdrianBetti

May I ask how you create borders like that?


----------



## frfefarfearz

Antarctican said:


> Dragonboating (supposedly the fastest growing team sport in North America)


 

COOL COOL COOL!


----------



## frfefarfearz

TCimages said:


>


 

nice nice panning!


----------



## TCimages

johngpt said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> ISO, shutter speed, aperture?
> 
> I'm guessing manual focus, and you pre-focused, knowing where the rider would be as you panned and released the shutter?
> 
> And nice touch sampling the red from the bike for the border accent in the second image.



Thanks for the comments everyone.

Here is the EXIF:
Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 1/250 second = 0.004 second
Lens F-Number/F-Stop = 80/10 = F8
ISO Speed Ratings = 100

No manual focusing.  AI Servo always for this type of shooting.  

I use Paint Shop Pro so I created a script for the borders.  There is a simple little tool called borders.  I can't remember how I used to do it in PS.  It may be Canvas.


----------



## johngpt

TCimages said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone.
> 
> Here is the EXIF:
> Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 1/250 second = 0.004 second
> Lens F-Number/F-Stop = 80/10 = F8
> ISO Speed Ratings = 100
> 
> No manual focusing.  AI Servo always for this type of shooting.
> 
> I use Paint Shop Pro so I created a script for the borders.  There is a simple little tool called borders.  I can't remember how I used to do it in PS.  It may be Canvas.


Thank you. I don't think my Canon 70-300 IS USM is fast enough to keep up with AI Servo, but I'd like to try. We've a speedway I've not yet been to in Albuquerque.


----------



## frfefarfearz

a pic taken years ago 
i didnt have any cam yet at that time. i believe this is taken using a fone cam.. wahahha 

skimboarding


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> Meg, would you want one of us with PS to try to clone out that chair?


 
Yes, Yes please John.



TCimages said:


>


 

Holy cow! Look at those angles, it is amazing they don't fall off, tip over, or crash. WOW! Great shots!


----------



## IanRB

oops double post


----------



## IanRB




----------



## cszakolczai

Went to a AAA baseball game...





















Hopefully I didn't whore up the thread to much

I have a ton more as well...


----------



## johngpt

cszakolczai said:


> Went to a AAA baseball game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I didn't whore up the thread to much
> 
> I have a ton more as well...


Classic shots! From where were you shooting?


----------



## cszakolczai

first row sitting off the the side of home plate... I had tickets for somewhere else but decided to walk around and was told that the front row was empty (go figure) So I sat down and snapped some photo's before returning to my seat.


----------



## johngpt

cszakolczai said:


> first row sitting off the the side of home plate... I had tickets for somewhere else but decided to walk around and was told that the front row was empty (go figure) So I sat down and snapped some photo's before returning to my seat.


That's great! I feel as if I'm in the dugout.


----------



## cszakolczai

Re edited this photo... I took out the 3rd base coach, and messed with the colors a little bit. This was a homerun shot as well.  So I was happy to be in the right spot.


----------



## Big Bully

cszakolczai said:


> Re edited this photo... I took out the 3rd base coach, and messed with the colors a little bit. This was a homerun shot as well. So I was happy to be in the right spot.


 

Fantastic job! What a clean, crisp shot. And the photoshop is totally un-noticable.


----------



## Palakaboy




----------



## TCimages




----------



## LaFoto

Some more from the swim meet




















http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3076/2645761344_29bb34d399_o.jpg


----------



## TCimages

WOW, great work Lafoto!!!


----------



## LaFoto

If you're interested in all the 1924 photos that went online, you can go to www.team-ronolulu.de and look for the words "zur Bildergalerie geht es hier", with the "hier" being the link to the galeries. (They had to very, very quickly set up a site so the photos could be hosted, which is why the homepage is so extremely free from any kind of "adornments"  )


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## Jeff Canes

Corinna those swim shots are nice


----------



## Big Bully

Jeff those wakeboarding shots are amazing, so perfectly clear!!


----------



## johngpt

*WOW*
Jeff, would you mind enlightening regarding kit, exif, and where you had positioned yourself for those?


----------



## SandShots

EricBrian said:


> Now that girl means business! LOL. Love this shot.


 

thank you. thats my daughter.


----------



## TCimages

1




2




3




4


----------



## LisaK24




----------



## johngpt

TC, as always, nice work!


----------



## dangergoinoff

From my brothers Aussie Rules game last weekend.


----------



## Big Bully

TC, Lisa, and danger, fantastic shots! Way to capture the action, emotion and fun of the sports. 
Danger, I love the second photo, those facial expressions are priceless!!!


----------



## dklod

My nephew playing some baseball. The chain link fence proved a royal pain.


----------



## Big Bully

Great job. Thanks for your participation.


----------



## TCimages

thanks everyone

1




2




3


----------



## TCimages

my buddies 4 wheeling

1





2




3


----------



## johngpt

Way cool, TC.   :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

Awesome TC!!! I am totally in love with the first two 4wheeling photos! Talk about cool!


----------



## TCimages

thanks guys.  I love carrying my camera when we ride


----------



## UtahsRebel




----------



## johngpt

UtahsRebel, post more!   :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic shots Utah!! I love the bull's face in #2.


----------



## UtahsRebel

Thanks guys, I'm still trying to figure out how to get close enough (using a P & S) to get a good picture but not get so close to the fence that I interfere with their ride.

Here's another couple that I like


----------



## johngpt

Point and shoot!?!?

Now I'm even more impressed. You have to get right on top of the action to get something like you've achieved here. Great work.


(Be careful?  )


----------



## Big Bully

All of my shots are with a point and shoot.. 
Great job Utah, get as close as you can. When I used to go to the rodeo, I would sit on the fence and the bulls and horses are so busy trying to get the riders off that you won't bother them.


----------



## johngpt

Ah, point and shoot.


I think I'm using a 'squint and squeeze.'     :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah shot with just the little guys John. lol


----------



## mdsoares

V


----------



## UtahsRebel




----------



## johngpt

U Reb, that's one heck of a crisp image. What point and shoot are you using?


----------



## Paul M

1



2



3



4



5



6




To see more click _*HERE*_


----------



## UtahsRebel

*U Reb, that's one heck of a crisp image. What point and shoot are you using?*

John, I'm using a Canon A560 but that image was also sharpened with Flickr's editing program.


----------



## johngpt

UtahsRebel said:


> John, I'm using a Canon A560 but that image was also sharpened with Flickr's editing program.


The A560 has an excellent rep. And your post processing was dead on. :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

Paul, Nice shot of the cheerleaders.. I can tell what is going to be the thread favorite... hahahaha

Great shot of the game too!

Utah, nice image! Talk about an uncomfortable way to race!


----------



## UtahsRebel

I found these shots from earlier this summer when we were rafting Browns Canyon on the Arkansas river. Wish I could have gotten some shots going through the rapids but I was too busy trying to stay in the boat.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I have always wanted to try that!!! Is it fun!?


----------



## UtahsRebel

It was a BLAST!!


----------



## Big Bully

I totally thought you were going to use a play on words and say it was a SPLASH.. hahaha 
It looks so fun, I just don't think I have anyone to go with. :-(


----------



## johngpt

Some evening game shots. 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The last was shot from the opposite touch line, so drastically cropped.


----------



## UtahsRebel

Those are terrific, John!

I'm going to try some shots this week at our volleyball game. Got any tips? It will be very poor, indoor lighting.


----------



## johngpt

UtahsRebel said:


> Those are terrific, John!
> 
> I'm going to try some shots this week at our volleyball game. Got any tips? It will be very poor, indoor lighting.


Thanks U_Reb.

Widest aperture your camera can do? High ISO? Definitely get as close as possible. Experiment.

My shots above are amazingly better with this f/2.8 lens I've gotten. These were shot about f/3.2 or 3.5. ISO probably 1600 or 3200. I think 3200 without going back to look at the original files.

Previously in this stadium, my shots had been very dark and filled with grain. I'm so stoked about this lens.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh John! Amazing shots!!
The last photo looks like your son is going to get kicked in the head. It is totally one of those pictures you see, with the caption "the moment before the pain hits."


----------



## UtahsRebel

Went to a carriage driving event this weekend. What fun it was!







Click on the photos for an option to see at a larger size, if you wish.


----------



## johngpt

U Reb, those are really nice when viewed at their larger sizes.


BTW, did you ever get to shoot the volleyball? There weren't any at your flickr.


----------



## johngpt

I thought to myself,

"Why is that ball getting larger?"





And then it hit me...


:lmao:


----------



## UtahsRebel

John,
Ouch!! Remember, enlarging objects may be closer than they appear!

_BTW, did you ever get to shoot the volleyball? There weren't any at your flickr._

I obviously have A LOT to learn about shooting indoors. I tried about 100 shots and not one of them was even remotely acceptable. Grainy, noisy, dark, and blurry were among the best, and I have no words to describe the worst.


----------



## johngpt

UtahsRebel said:


> John,
> I obviously have A LOT to learn about shooting indoors. I tried about 100 shots and not one of them was even remotely acceptable. Grainy, noisy, dark, and blurry were among the best, and I have no words to describe the worst.


Yeah, that was one of the reasons why I had made the move to a dSLR. This way I could get a lens which had an aperture that'd go wide enough for low light situations, and an ISO high enough.

I can't believe how little grain my Canon 40D generates at ISO 3200 when I'm shooting night shots of the soccer. 

I know someday you'll move to a dSLR, and you'll enjoy it immensely.


----------



## Big Bully

Dang John how hard did that ball hit you.. lol


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> Dang John how hard did that ball hit you.. lol


Actually, I was able to trap it and flick it to the player for the throw in.

Now here was a good hit...


----------



## UtahsRebel

I'm on volleyball team but I can't seem to get a good action shot. I thought maybe I'd just post what I could get.


----------



## johngpt

Nice shoes!


----------



## johngpt

This kid's a great ball handler. The still photo doesn't do him justice.


----------



## UtahsRebel

I went to the ball park yesterday, hoping I could practice some action shots. Here's what I found.




These guys spent alot time trying to figure out who was going to play infield and ended up just flying away.


----------



## rbraden

This is my grandson from his "homecoming game", and the second one is his sister, who was "homecoming queen".  You gotta love grasscutter football.


----------



## mjeffries

I know I'm late on this one!  Hope you guys don't mind 





He was going UP, not down!


----------



## hankejp

On a Unicycle?  That is just nuts.  Would be interesting to see someone do that in person though.


----------



## UtahsRebel

On a Unicycle?  That is just nuts. 
I agree! But cool, in a strange way.

rbraden,
I didn't even know they had "homecoming" for kids that young. Your grandson looks very intense and your granddaughter is just lovely.


----------



## rbraden

UtahsRebel,

Yes, in the southeast youth football is a major event.  It's a lot of fun to watch also.  Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## johngpt

In the park across the street, we have really young ones practicing gridiron football. We call them 'bobble-heads' as their helmets are so large, they can barely control their heads!

And now a shot of 'real' football...    :mrgreen:








Oh wait, he's using his hands!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## rbraden

Great shot John (even if he is using his hands ).  It is kinda funny to watch them at that age with those big helmets, and I guess they do kinda look like bobble heads.  It's a great way to spend a Saturday afternoon though.  (Really nice bike, by the way).


----------



## A4Effort

I know its past the deadline but enjoy anyways. UVM Womens Hockey game.


----------



## johngpt

rbraden said:


> Great shot John (even if he is using his hands ).  It is kinda funny to watch them at that age with those big helmets, and I guess they do kinda look like bobble heads.  It's a great way to spend a Saturday afternoon though.  (Really nice bike, by the way).


My new ride is a honey, thank you.

Sports is a great way to spend time with our kids and grandkids. If we can keep 'em active, they'll have less opportunity to drift in wayward directions.


----------



## Crazydad

johngpt said:


> Sports is a great way to spend time with our kids and grandkids. If we can keep 'em active, they'll have less opportunity to drift in wayward directions.


 
I couldn't agree more. Plus, it is a great place to vent. In this game, my son was not getting much help from his defense and he started to let it show.


----------



## Big Bully

What a great capture! His facial expression is priceless!


----------



## johngpt

Keepers can get pretty 'interesting' in their expressions and in their comments to their defense.







Pre-game warm ups are usually a good time to grab shots of the keepers.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh wow! What a fantastic shot John!!! Look at that, the is totally balancing on his toes in this shot! The clarity is amazing!! Great job!


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Meg.


----------



## clbowie

would love some help on figuring out how to capture this better!!  my action shots need loads of help!


----------



## johngpt

clbowie, your image says 'content protected by owner' and isn't visible, at least in my browser.


----------



## lockwood81

Went to a flag football game last weekend, it was great watching the kids running around not really knowing what to do..


----------



## lockwood81

johngpt said:


>


 

That hurts just looking at it....:gah:


----------



## Crazydad

Big Bully said:


> What a great capture! His facial expression is priceless!


 
Thanks Meg. He really liked it when he saw it.


----------



## johngpt

lockwood81 said:


> Went to a flag football game last weekend, it was great watching the kids running around not really knowing what to do..


Interesting processing. Looks almost HDR. I really like the composition.


----------



## clbowie

johngpt said:


> clbowie, your image says 'content protected by owner' and isn't visible, at least in my browser.


 

Sorry, didn't realize that.  Let's try this.


----------



## johngpt

clbowie, those look pretty darn good!

When your moving subject is close to the background, the background will be just as in focus as the subject. That's why I like your second shot better.

Wide open aperture for diminished depth of field really makes your subject stand out. The shutter speed was just fast enough to stop his head and torso, while letting the feet show movement blur. Really well done.

I'm jealous!  :mrgreen:


----------



## clbowie

johngpt said:


> clbowie, those look pretty darn good!
> 
> When your moving subject is close to the background, the background will be just as in focus as the subject. That's why I like your second shot better.
> 
> Wide open aperture for diminished depth of field really makes your subject stand out. The shutter speed was just fast enough to stop his head and torso, while letting the feet show movement blur. Really well done.
> 
> I'm jealous! :mrgreen:


 

NO NO NO I have to keep trying! I think the background can be more in focus.  Maybe I can live w/ some blur at his feet.  But Something still doesn't sit well w/ this shot ... for me!  

I can't wait to get something that will help whiten up that old wall first of all!


----------



## Big Bully

lockwood81 said:


> That hurts just looking at it....:gah:


 
OWIE!! I'm not a guy and that hurts me!!!



Crazydad said:


> Thanks Meg. He really liked it when he saw it.


 He should have that was awesome!



lockwood81 said:


> Went to a flag football game last weekend, it was great watching the kids running around not really knowing what to do..


 Oh how cute! What a great shot!

Wow you guys are doing an awesome job with your action shots and photos. I am very impressed and jealous!


----------



## johngpt

clbowie said:


> NO NO NO I have to keep trying! I think the background can be more in focus.  Maybe I can live w/ some blur at his feet.  But Something still doesn't sit well w/ this shot ... for me!
> 
> I can't wait to get something that will help whiten up that old wall first of all!


Wall whitening...   sounds like a job for Dr. Photoshop!   


Yes, you're right, it all depends on what is trying to be achieved.


----------



## clbowie

johngpt said:


> Wall whitening... sounds like a job for Dr. Photoshop!
> 
> 
> Yes, you're right, it all depends on what is trying to be achieved.


 

November 19th my son goes for his belt test.  This night the TKD instructors are putting on a demo show.  I'll be there early to set-up shop and hopefully come out w/ some awesome shots!


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

I loved this photo of my niece - in her age group they all switch positions and when she was asked to play goalie, she didn't get her pinney on fast enough when she had to make a save, so her arm is stuck but she still gets the kick off


----------



## laszlo462

These were from our team practice this last weekend.  I can't afford to play right now, so I'm just going out and shooting with the 40d instead of a marker.


----------



## bbowling07

Late, and not so much an event, but still a sport nonetheless. Enjoy!


----------



## johngpt

Steve, you're probably using some medium length zoom for those paintball photos, but nonetheless, how do you go about keeping your kit from getting splattered by stray paint? It seems as if you were right up with the action. Nice work.


----------



## NateOntario

johngpt said:


> Steve, you're probably using some medium length zoom for those paintball photos, but nonetheless, how do you go about keeping your kit from getting splattered by stray paint? It seems as if you were right up with the action. Nice work.



Most paintball photographers around here wrap the body and most of the lens loosely in a t-shirt or a towel, and use a cheap filter on the lens, so the worst that could happen is a broken filter.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow great shots everyone. Absolutely awesome!


----------



## johngpt

NateOntario said:


> Most paintball photographers around here wrap the body and most of the lens loosely in a t-shirt or a towel, and use a cheap filter on the lens, so the worst that could happen is a broken filter.



Great ideas. Thanks.


----------



## johngpt

I was just reminded of this thread. We're back in the throes of spring club ball.

My son.







His current team mates in white. His former team mates in red. (with permission of the parents)


----------



## UtahsRebel

John, we expect to see a lot of these now that spring is here!


----------



## UtahsRebel

Here are some of my favorite athletes.

















If you want, click on the photo to link to the larger size


----------



## johngpt

Yesterday, playing in front of the UNM coaches. He was playing with a mixture of high school seniors and juniors. Everybody wants to get scouted.






BTW, his shirt is really neutral gray. I needed a color balance adjustment layer to get it to stand out from the gray background.


----------



## UtahsRebel

He is looking very good there, John. I hope he gets noticed by a scout. Those sports scholarships can sure come in handy.


----------



## smyth

here are a few from the past winter's sport season:


----------



## johngpt

Alex, I really admire that last hockey image. Nicely done.


----------



## Charles89




----------



## hossmaster




----------



## johngpt

hossmaster, is that man-made terrain?


----------



## bikefreax




----------



## hossmaster

johngpt said:


> hossmaster, is that man-made terrain?



Yes, it is man made-ish.  They built the course out of the land then covered it with steel mesh.  Then they covered that with shotcrete.  Only way to make the obstacles tougher than the buggies driving on them.


----------



## johngpt

hossmaster said:


> Yes, it is man made-ish.  They built the course out of the land then covered it with steel mesh.  Then they covered that with shotcrete.  Only way to make the obstacles tougher than the buggies driving on them.


Interesting idea.


----------



## sauce839

Here are a couple from a sand pit that I was driving by and had to stop the see what was going on... not really my thing, but it was fun to get the camera out on a nice spring morning

*



*






Not sure if I would call this a sporting event... but there was some decent 'action shots'.

What do you think?


----------



## johngpt

Speaking of nice spring mornings...

Yesterday...


----------



## Jeff Canes

johngpt said:


> Speaking of nice spring--


 
that's a nice good shot


----------



## Guido44

Ok, I'm going to cheat a little here. This is a old photo of mine that I scanned. 

Can this count?lol
http://www.danfarinastudios.com/photos/501926861_oxmG8-XL-2.jpg
this is a new photo:
http://www.danfarinastudios.com/photos/504478968_tQTbC-L-1.jpg

dan


----------



## johngpt

Jeff Canes said:


> that's a nice good shot


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## ottor

Here's a couple of "Sports" shots...


----------



## johngpt

ottor said:


>



You situated yourself superbly to catch this one. Well done.


----------



## Primo




----------



## radioman




----------



## Webby

Intense


----------



## wiredhernandez

Houston Dynamo game 05/09 ... It was fun..


----------



## JE Kay

From the Dodge tour, it was a small competition at one of the sponsors. Pretty funny stuff, we just went to check it out.  (_shame about the background, what year is it?_)


----------



## B Kennedy

Big Bully said:


> Does anyone know how to photoshop out that chair at the bottom?


YES! I Love truck pulls.  One day I could only hope that my beast could compete!


----------



## B Kennedy

lol I just realized that those pictures were posted last year.  Anyways I still love Diesel trucks regardless lol


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Billhyco

a few I took a couple weekends ago at Virginia International Raceway. I was working on some panning shots. Thought these turned out halfway ok for my first attempt. Anyway, they fit the theme..... 



1.








2.








3.


----------



## marcpro

Keep it in!!! Keep it in!!!






The "Bird Of Prey" shot:






The Header:


----------



## harleyrider




----------



## inTempus




----------



## johngpt




----------



## KAikens318




----------



## KAikens318

The guy that is being thrown in the air looks like Adam from Mythbusters


----------



## dreyer

Nice pics throughout the thread. Here is my take:

A couple of shots from my latest vacation in Ischgl, Austria.
C&C is welcomed

#1






#2


----------



## johngpt

dreyer, that first shot, with the WE LOVE, says it all!

And that second shot reminds me of the tutorials in the ski mags I would read long ago.

Nicely done.


----------



## dreyer

Thanks! I was so glad i positioned myself so the sign could be seen against the sky - worked out completely like i thought it would.

The second one reminds me of the same thing and was just as much a PS project for myself hehe


----------



## samal

picture from a trackday at Blackhawk Farms Raceway:


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Crazydad

Super shot John. Looks like your son has great timing and a great verticle leap.


----------



## johngpt

Crazydad said:


> Super shot John. Looks like your son has great timing and a great verticle leap.



Thanks. What I like most in this one, are the expressions both facial and body.


----------



## peanutbuttersports

USPL HB(US Paintball League Huntington Beach)
these were taken through double layer netting


----------



## dwol

hahaha, the grass shots were awesome John, thanks for that post


----------



## csprau

Little League


----------



## Pugs

Crazydad said:


> Super shot John. Looks like your son has great timing and a great verticle leap.


 
Not to mention a great elbow to the ribs!


----------



## johngpt

Finally getting to more of the photos from the regional championships.

1.







2.







3.







4.







5.


----------



## Pugs

John, is your son cross-dominant (left-handed/right-footed)?

Great pics!  I love the kick pic (#3)!


----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


> John, is your son cross-dominant (left-handed/right-footed)?
> 
> Great pics!  I love the kick pic (#3)!


LOL, yep, left handed/right footed.

And thanks!


----------



## Plato

johngpt said:


> Here are a few of my more memorable sports snaps.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the third one, you can tell I'm improving. Someone's boots are in the top left corner of the photo!
> 
> Er, top right corner.
> Wonder if the lexdyxia is a cause for so many shots of grass?



Why am I unable to see the pics?  This problem is typical when I view posts with embedded shots.


----------



## johngpt

Plato said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few of my more memorable sports snaps.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the third one, you can tell I'm improving. Someone's boots are in the top left corner of the photo!
> 
> Er, top right corner.
> Wonder if the lexdyxia is a cause for so many shots of grass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I unable to see the pics?  This problem is typical when I view posts with embedded shots.
Click to expand...

Don't know. They show up fine here in your quote both when I'm viewing this page in Safari and when I view it in Firefox.

I was going to thank you for appreciating my humor, but alas, you can't as yet!

Anyone else having a problem with seeing these marvelous sports shots?


I have a question for Plato (not a philosophical one  ). Are you trying to view this website from a work computer? I can't see any embedded photos that come from flickr on my work computer. Flickr is a blocked site by my work's IT dept. Not only can't I get to my flickr site from work, any images embedded in an online forum aren't visible.

Plato, try clicking on my flickr link in my signature and tell the studio audience the result? Can you view it?


----------



## Plato

John,

As I indicated in the PM, it's definitely my employer's firewall.  Everything works perfectly at home.

George


----------



## johngpt

Plato said:


> John,
> 
> As I indicated in the PM, it's definitely my employer's firewall.  Everything works perfectly at home.
> 
> George


Now you can see why I'm so proud of these sports shots!


----------



## johngpt

Here's one that's almost the same calibre.


----------



## thekyle




----------



## johngpt

thekyle said:


>


Ultimate!

Nice catch.


----------



## SlowGoin

Sorry Im late on this. Just joined.


----------



## johngpt

No worries SlowGoin, things here are pretty laid back. Except of course for the enthusiasm for shootin' photos!  :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt




----------



## hower610




----------



## johngpt

From the Region IV championships back in June. U17 quarterfinal match.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy




----------



## johngpt

Splendid catch F_R_G!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## ToddLange

heres a couple i took a few months ago


----------



## johngpt

Nice shots Todd.


----------

